# [solved] ipw2100+wpa_supplicant+gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3

## loisl

Dear all,

I've tested gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 and I found out, that my ipw2100 with wpa_supplicant dont work any longer.

On /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start i get the following:

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported       [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                                            [ !! ]
```

my ieee80211 and ipw2100 modules are loaded.

any ideas what's going on there?Last edited by loisl on Wed Oct 12, 2005 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pumpichank

I don't know, as I can't even get that far.  I tried to emerge ipw2100, hostap_driver, and ieee80211 as usual after a kernel upgrade, and neither ipw2100 or ieee80211 even compile.  I'm guessing the wireless support is just busted under 2.6.13-r3.

----------

## agentblue

i have the same problem i posted it earlier mine compiles, well i have kernel-2.6.13-r1 but i get the same ioctl error when trying to use wpa_supplicant

----------

## ToeiRei

```
Linux acer 2.6.13-gentoo-r2 #1 Tue Sep 27 16:02:57 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Same Problem, but Card is working with WEP or unencrypted.

Rei

----------

## Mr Wonka

I've just hit this exact same problem. I can't even get IPW2100 or IEEE80211 to compile after merging 2.6.13-r3.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I've submitted bug reports available at: 108608 and 108613

Oh well. The upgrade will have to wait.

----------

## loisl

 *Mr Wonka wrote:*   

> I've just hit this exact same problem. I can't even get IPW2100 or IEEE80211 to compile after merging 2.6.13-r3.  
> 
> I've submitted bug reports available at: 108608 and 108613
> 
> Oh well. The upgrade will have to wait.

 

At first my ieee80211 did not emerge as well. But during emerge it said

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.13-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

 *

 * You kernel source contains an incompatible version of the

 * ieee80211 subsystem, which needs to be removed before

 * ieee80211-1.0.3 can be installed. This can be accomplished by running:

 *

 *   # rm -i /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h

 *

 * Please note that this will make it impossible to use some of the

 * in-kernel IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN drivers (eg. orinoco).
```

So I removed the include file, disabled all wireles drivers (not wireless support at all) in the kernel config file and made a new kernel.

Afterwards ieee80211 and ipw2100 etc. emerged successfully, but still there is this issue with wpa_supplicant.

I am using the ~x86 versions of ipw2100, ieee80211, and wpa_supplicant

----------

## loisl

I have filed the wpa_supplicant bug#108891

----------

## saturday

From the forum:

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"
> 
> in /etc/conf.d/net has changed to
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" 

 

That solved it for me.

----------

## pumpichank

Thanks!  That fixed things for me too.  (My compilation problems were solved by removing that .h file too).

----------

